# Licia Albanese



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

Reportedly, she passed at the age of 101. I think that we should be thankful for those who make our time here more enjoyable by the sharing of their talents. RIP


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Lived to 105 and brought much to the art of opera.
RIP


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

JohnGerald said:


> Reportedly, she passed at the age of 101. I think that we should be thankful for those who make our time here more enjoyable by the sharing of their talents. RIP


Actually, I believe her birth date was July 22, 1909 which would have made her 105.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That's too bad. But of course, she had an extraordinarily long life. As I've said in other threads, her style was a little old-fashioned for me, but she had a good voice and undeniable dramatic awareness. I have a 1945 recording of part of the Violetta/Germont duet from LA TRAVIATA with her and Robert Merrill (the recording was made just a few days after Merrill's Met debut, in fact), which I enjoy.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

She was of course a stunning Manon to Bjorlings Des Grieux in Puccini's Manon lescaut conducted by Perlea. Still one of my all time favourite opera recordings. She is just sublime and fragile in the role. Some critics prefer callas in the role but for me there is no better recording.

Then i listened to Puccini's La Boheme with Albanese and Di Stefano. It must have been recorded live in winter because during her act 1 aria there was so much coughing from the audience it was impossible to know who was more sick ...mimi or her audience!

A long celebrated life....gorgeous artist


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was a dynamo as an interpreter but I only liked her voice when she was young. To me she often sounded too mature for the parts. She was not like Dorothy Kirsten who sounded 25 at 60.


----------

